# Georgia MECA State Finals



## redgst97 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just making sure everyone knew (was reminded) that Georgia State Finals for MECA are on Saturday 10-2-2010. American Radio in Cumming, GA is hosting the event.

For more information, please call 678-455-3201

I hope to see you there!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

would love to make this since I need some seat time before finals, but sadly won't be able to make it. from the folks I know coming out, you guys should have a real good turnout.
and great weather to boot!

enjoy!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Finishd off my points last weekend. Give Ben a hug for me.


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

what time on Sat? I may roll by


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Will someone kick Ben in the nads for me and tell him I send my regards..


----------

